# AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2009)

werbung​



*Aktiv Angeln mit dem Anglerboard​*

*Die große ZEBCO Aktion

“Let’s go fishing”​*


*Jeden Monat attraktive Preise gewinnen!!​*

Hitparaden für die größten Fänge gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Fast jede Zeitschrift oder Internetseite bietet so etwas an. Zebco und uns geht's aber nicht um den größten Fisch - da wird eh nur immer wieder beschissen, um die Preise abzugreifen.

Uns geht's drum, euch aktiv ans Wasser zu bringen. Denn egal wie groß oder schwer ein Fisch ist, angeln macht immer Spaß. Und wir wollen daher die belohnen, die aktiv angeln gehen. Daher hat auch jeder gemeldete Fang die gleiche Chance, einen der attraktiven Preise zu gewinnen. 

*Mai: Forelle
(Bach-, Regenbogen-, See-, Meerforelle)
​*
*Der Maipreis für die erfolgreichen Forellenangler wird von Zebco gestiftet:​*
*Spinnrute Hypercast Pro Tour & Quantum Rolle Incyte*









*Die Modalitäten:*
*Ihr könnt im Mai hier in diesem Thread alle Forellen  melden. *

Es werden ausschließlich Fische anerkannt, die mit einem Foto eingestellt werden. 

Zusätzlich - um die immer wieder gleichen Diskussionen zu vermeiden - zählen nur Fische, an die gut erkennbar ein Maßband oder Zollstock angelegt ist und/oder wo beim Fisch eine erkennbare, aktuelle Zeitung/Zeitschift liegt. (offensichtliche Falschmeldungen werden natürlich nicht berücksichtigt!)

Jeder Angler kann pro Monat und Fischart bis zu 5 einzelne Fische einstellen. 

Wir lassen da natürlich keinerlei Diskussionen zu. Der Thread dient rein zum einstellen der Fische.

Um das einstellen untermaßiger Fische zu vermeiden:
Die Untergrenze bei der Auslosung der Länge liegt immer deutlich über den gesetzlichen Schonmaßen!!


Am Ende des Monats wird eine Länge ausgelost. Derjenige, der mit seinem gemeldeten Fang am nächsten bei dieser ausgelosten Länge liegt, erhält den dafür ausgelobten Preis. Bei mehreren gleichlangen Fischen entscheidet dann das Los unter den Einstellern.

Und - auch wie immer: Der Rechtsweg ist natürlich ausgeschlossen!


----------



## florianparske (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Dann will ich mal den Anfang machen:

Habe zwar kein Maßband oder eine Zeitung mitfotografiert, da ich bei dieser Aktion nicht wusste, dass die Forellen im Mai drankommen, aber trotzdem wollte ich meinen Fang posten.

War direkt am 1. Mai gegen 12:00 Uhr

Bachforelle (Milchner), 55cm, Gewicht nicht gemessen

Den Bericht gibts hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2468793&postcount=1978

Wegen Zeitung/Maßband weiß ich nicht, obs gewertet wird, wenn nicht, hab ich halt Pech gehabt!
War auf jeden Fall die Bafo meines bisherigen Lebens.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## mopzz (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

hallo,

Bachforelle, 51cm, 1,4 kg

Fangdatum: Samstag, 02.05.09 ; 24 Uhr

Gruß

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=104639&stc=1&d=1241470924


----------



## miosga (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Hallo,
mein Fangerfolg von gestern (05.05.) am Vereinsteich auf Wurm.
38 cm und 42 cm


----------



## zandrog (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Das ist ne 31-er die gestern in einem kleinen bach fieng
Ich kann das foto nicht hinein laden aber via e-mail senden


----------



## Jacky Fan (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Meerforelle aus der Flensburger Förde.

Nach drei Jahren Frühlingsurlaub ohne , endlich mal wieder eine MeFo.
Der Fisch der tausend Würfe, bei mir mögen es wohl ein paar hundert mehr gewesen sein.


----------



## miosga (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Noch eine Forelle vom 06.05. wieder an unseren Vereinsteich auf Wurm, mit 37 cm.


----------



## flasha (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*



> Es werden ausschließlich Fische anerkannt, die mit einem Foto eingestellt werden.
> 
> Zusätzlich - um die immer wieder gleichen Diskussionen zu vermeiden - zählen nur Fische, an die gut erkennbar ein Maßband oder Zollstock angelegt ist und/oder wo beim Fisch eine erkennbare, aktuelle Zeitung/Zeitschift liegt. (offensichtliche Falschmeldungen werden natürlich nicht berücksichtigt!)



Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?!


----------



## Master Hecht (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

so mein Fang von heute
Regenbogner Vereinsteich 33cm auf Teig beim schleppen mit 
sbiro...
http://img360.*ih.us/img360/3266/08052009.th.jpg


mfg Master Hecht


----------



## OrJay (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

So hier meine Forellenfangmeldung:

Regebogenforelle 36cm
Regebogenforelle 39cm
Regebogenforelle 41cm
Tigerforelle 44cm

Gefangen am 09.05. in Thönse - Tageszeitung hatte ich leider nicht, aber ich denke die ADAC Zeitung von Mai macht es auch (der Tag spielt ja letztendlich keine Rolle) ;-)


----------



## safrie (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Fisch: Bachforelle
Länge: 42 cm
Gewässer: Zwickauer Mulde
Datum: 05.05.09
Köder Wobbler


----------



## Hinnack76 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Moin Leute,

ich war am Samstag mit nem Arbeitskollegen am Forellensee (SH) angeln. War nicht berauschend aber es hat Spaß gemacht. Konnten dem See 9 Stück entreißen #6.
Hier poste ich mal die große mit 58 cm (hat mein Arbeitskollege zum Abschluss gefangen) und die kleine mit 35,5 cm.

mfg


----------



## ShaggyXD (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Hi Leutz,
da will ich auch mal einen Fang melden.
Ich war vorgestern in Leibis einer Talsperre bei Lichte und hab eine *Bachforelle mit 46cm* und 1,6 kg landen können.

Ich hab aber keine ahnung wie ich das bild hier reinstell.
Kann mir jemand helfen???
Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## ShaggyXD (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

.....


----------



## Xeffex (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Hiho,

bin schon nen bissl länger(ca. seit meinem Angelwiedereinstieg ) hier im Board, lese immer fleißig mit, konnte aber noch nie so wirklich meinen Rat irgendwo vorteilhaft anbringen, also hab ichs einfach gelassen. Und jetzt der erste Post direkt in in nem Gewinnspielthread |peinlich

Naja..ich mach dann mal mit den Fischen weiter 

Nr.1:

http://img149.*ih.us/img149/821/forelle37.th.jpg
37cm, gefangen am 10.05. auf Mepps Agila gr.3 im Möllner Schmalsee

Nr.2:

http://img245.*ih.us/img245/4796/forelle41.th.jpg
41cm, gleicher Tag, Köder, See 


mfg


----------



## Lachsforellenkill (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Hallo zusammen habe mich gerade eben angemeldet und wollte euch meine Forellen vom Mai vorstellen.

1 Mai Lachsforelle 5.4 kg und 69 cm Bienenmade +Teig
In der Nacht sind mir drei Lachsforellen abgerissen unteranderem die große von 9.6 kg .

10 Mai § Lachsforellen von 44 cm  1.3 kg eine von 53 cm und 1.8 kg und eine von 59 cm und 2.4 kg alle drei mit bienenmade + teig.

Gruß Max


----------



## Lachsforellenkill (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Die Fotos werde ich per E Mail schicken
Leider habe ich kein Maßband oder eine Zeitschrift #d


----------



## Sasch (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Moin zusammen, Hier eine Regenbogenforelle aus unserem Vereinsteich, mit einem Spiro geschleppt. Abends ging es dann mit den anderen in den Räucherofen.


----------



## steel (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

salve...
meld mich auch mal wieder...
hab gestern ne 40er regenbogen und ne wunderschöne bachforelle mit 45 cm aus der isar bei freising gezaubert...

alleine diese beiden schönen fische machen mich zu einem gewinner...|muahah:|stolz:|muahah:


----------



## Schuhamhacken (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Hiho hab am letzten samstag am Forellenpuff auch 12 Forellchen gefangen leider hab ich es jetzt erst gesehen also sry das ich keine zeitung dabei hatte ( Datum vom handy is aber druf) masstock hab ich leider auch net muss ich mir fürs nächste mal merken.


----------



## Schuhamhacken (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

so foto hat vorhin net geklappt probieren wars nomal, ich geh noch ne forelle ausm tiefkühler hohlen fürs massband. hoffe das es noch gezählt wird...


----------



## OrJay (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*



ShaggyXD schrieb:


> Ich hab aber keine ahnung wie ich das bild hier reinstell.
> Kann mir jemand helfen???
> Danke schonmal im voraus.



Wenn Du einen Post verfasst, dann gibt es unter dem Feld in dem Du schreibst den Bereich "Zusätzliche Einstellungen". Da dann den Punkt Dateien abhängen bzw. Anhänge verwalten. Dann einfach Bild auswählen und auf hochladen klicken - Done das wars !!!


----------



## steel (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

ich nochmal...bin wohl wirklich ein glückskind....hab heut nochmal nachgelegt und in der isar diese kapitale 60er regenbogenforelle erwischt...:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Hyperloop (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

nicht schlecht


----------



## Elfchen_19 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Hallo zusammen,

letzten Sonntag (10.05.09) war mir beim diesjährigen Vereinsangeln Petri an unserem schönen See in der Eifel hold - die Forelle wog amtliche 4.175 Gramm. 

Ihre Länge lag bei 63 Zentimeterchen;jedenfalls ruht sie jetzt in Frieden und filetierter Form in unserer Truhe #6.

Eddy


----------



## danisus (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Petri @all

so nun mal zwei von mir.

eine Refo mit 53cm und 2,5kg und die kleinere mit 48cm und 1,5kg.


----------



## philphilphil (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Mein Fang einer 75er Regenbogner 
Gebissen hat sie am 3.5. auf eine Bienenmade/Teig kombi 1.20m über dem Grund.
Drill dauerte ca. 8 Minuten. Ihr gewicht betrug ausgenommen  5kg.
Hier ein paar Bilder


----------



## merlin19721 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

hi ich war heute in bokensdorf und habe 7stück rausgeholt 
dafür das ich das erste mal angeln war fand ich es garnicht so schlecht 
hab 1 lachsforelle 45cm
4 Regenbogenforellen 36cm
und 2 regenbogenforellen 32 gefangen 
war mal ein schöner tag und werde dort auf jedenfall wieder hin 
mfg micha aus dannenbüttel


----------



## merlin19721 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

habe auch foto von der lachsforelle gemacht nur wie bekomme ich es hier rein


----------



## flasha (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm

Lies ab TEIL 2 weiter! Musste runterscrollen!

Oder auf die schnelle:

Oben auf die Büroklammer klicken....Bild auswählen!


----------



## ThomasLU (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

So dann stelle auch ich mal meine Forellen rein #h
Gefangen im Blaubachspeicher in der Hohenloher Gegend, wo ich wohne.
Die Forelle hat 36 cm und ein Gewicht von 560 gramm.

An diesem Tage fimg ich noch mehrere |supergri

LG Thomas


----------



## Rino (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

HI,  hier auch noch 5 von mir, die habe ich heute gefangen im Weiher in Sohlbach

33,5
30,5
31,5
32.0
32,5


----------



## angelndes_sofa (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Man, der Thread is ja wie für mich gemacht.Gerade heute konnte ich die größte Forelle meines Lebens fangen in der schönen Lippe bei Paderborn  63 cm mit einem Gewicht von 4,2 Kg


----------



## angelndes_sofa (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

hm,die regeln sind ja blöd für meine verhältnisse.die große forelle war meine 15. forelle dieses monats.habe lauter fotos meiner forellen jedoch nicht mit zollstock im bild oder so und schon garnicht mit ner zeitschrift von Mai #d Naja, aber die Regeln machen Sinn, dass derjenige den Preis bekommt, der ihm zusteht und nicht irgendein hannes der bescheißt.Naja wengistens habt ihr meinen tollen fisch gesehen |supergri eure sind auch toll.viel erfolg dann für den sieg ! Petri


----------



## angler4711 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Moin, Moin!


So endlich hier ist meine schöne Forelle:


http://

,


mit einer länge von 38,8 cm und ein gewicht von 920 gramm.
Gefangen habe ich sie auf einen Spinner in einen Hausgewässer meines Vereines.


----------



## .Sebastian. (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

So dann will ich auch ma mein glück versuchen! habe zwar ebenfalls kein bild mit maßband, aber da ja eh nicht der längste fisch gewinnt ist das denke ich auch nicht so wichtig!
Forelle in einem richtig schmalem Bach gefangen auf Wobbler!

Bachforelle: 42cm


----------



## ThomasLU (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*



angelndes_sofa schrieb:


> Man, der Thread is ja wie für mich gemacht.Gerade heute konnte ich die größte Forelle meines Lebens fangen in der schönen Lippe bei Paderborn  63 cm mit einem Gewicht von 4,2 Kg



Glückwunsch, echt ein Klasse Fang :m

LG Thomas


----------



## -Lichtgestalt- (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Griazi miteinander,
drei schöne Regenbogen-Forellen (37, 42, 46)
gefangen am Bach in Rosenheim, am 19.05.09

Schöne Grüße


----------



## angelndes_sofa (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*



-Lichtgestalt- schrieb:


> Griazi miteinander,
> drei schöne Regenbogen-Forellen (37, 42, 46)
> gefangen am Bach in Rosenheim, am 19.05.09
> 
> Schöne Grüße



man die sind ja richtig dick und vollgefressen.wie kommt das denn ? sind das satzfische aus der zucht ?


----------



## .Sebastian. (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

sind regenbogner sogut wie immer!


----------



## Grundheini (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Hallo heute war ich auch mal aktiv am Wasser! 

Datum: 20.05.09
Ort: Ottweiler / Saarland
Köder: Forellenteig / Wobbler

… und hier meine 5 Lose J

*34cm*
*29cm*
*32cm*
*27cm*
*31cm*



















 

LG
Grundheini


----------



## mcrae (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

So, die Ausbeute vom ersten Familienausflug zum Forellensee (Brokenlande):


34cm, 400g
34,5cm, 420g
44,5cm, 1120g

Was waren die kleinen Stolz auf die Forellen... (und die kleinen Rotaugen und Barsche)


----------



## Radon (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Hallo, 

gefangen schon am 07.05.09.
Regenbogenforellen, 1x 37cm, 1x 43cm. Gefangen in der Blau bei Ulm
Gerät: Fliegenrute Klasse 5-6, Sinktip Fliegenschnur Klasse 5, intermediate Vorfach, Nymphe (Ritz D)


----------



## Britt (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Ja das sind dann meine forellen ingesamt 25 stück im durchschnitt 50 cm und einen stör und meine bislang größte forelle Regenbogen forelle ausgenommen wog sie 5.5 KG und hatte eine länge von 71,5 cm habe keine zollstock daneben gehalten da ich mich gerade angemeldet habe und das nicht gewusst habe . naja bin sonst ein Carp Hunter ich habe einfach mal lusst auf forelle gehabt und was da bei rausgekommen ist seht ihr ja selbst . Dann allen Petrijüngern ein großes Petri Heil


Ps der name ist von Meiner freundin ;-) nicht meiner meiner war vergeben :-(


----------



## Newflyfisher (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Hab endlich mal wieder eine schöne BaFo von 45 cm aus einem kleinen Flüsschen gezaubert. Die Krawatte die ich trage, ist von meiner 8 jährigen Tochter zum Vatertag selbstgebastelt. Absoluter Glücksbringer #6!
Zeitung ist leider schon 2 Tage alt- am Feiertag gibts ja keine frischen!


----------



## Master Hecht (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

so hier mal eine bafo und eine regenbogen...

Regenbogen 34,7cm
http://img198.*ih.us/img198/9348/dsc01495.th.jpg
Bafo 35,1cm
http://img36.*ih.us/img36/5746/dsc01060c.th.jpg

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Moin Moin ,
hab am 20.5 ne schöne Forelle gefangen auf Kombi Made/Wurm .
Tageszeitung hab ich zwar nicht aber 2 Zeugen : Boardi solara ( Uwe,Admin im Landesverbandsforum) nebst Gattin :q
Die Forelle war 1,5 kg schwer und hatte ne Länge von gut 47 cm

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Jochen83 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

so, hab mein Glück heute auch mal versucht... und zwar recht erfolgreich :q hab von 5 Uhr bis 6.30Uhr 5 schöne Bachforellen fangen können.

Die Größen:
1. 34cm
2. 32,5cm
3. 37cm
4. 31cm
5. 33,5cm

Wünsche allen noch einen schönen Sonntag!!!|wavey:


----------



## Dizi (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Guten Morgen!!

Ich bin gestern in Kalbeck bei Weeze zum Nachtangeln gefahren und habe dort um ca. 21.30 Uhr diese Forelle landen können.


----------



## celler (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

na dann will ich auch mal 


erste fisch=49,5 cm
zweiter fisch=31,8 cm
dritter fisch=30,9 cm


----------



## ingo39 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Hallo,
ich melde mal 2 Bachforellen von 36cm und 39cm, gefangen am 25.5 in der Pließnitz auf Nassfliege


----------



## angler4711 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Moin, Moin!

War heute morgen los und konnte diese schönen Forellen
fangen.

1.  32,2 cm
2.  34,8cm
3.  30,3cm
4.  32,8cm

Und meine 5 . bzw. 1. ist weiter vorne!


Bilder gibt es später, freenet hat eine Fehlermeldung.


#c


----------



## angler4711 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

So, hier sind die Bilder!


1.
http://

 


2.
http://

 


3.
http://

 


4.


----------



## kingpowder (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Fang meines Lebens:

Regenbogenforelle aus Sachsen

Grosse: 60 cm 
Drill: 10 Min.
Köder: 8 cm Wobler







Petri :vik:


----------



## markie (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Hallo Gemeinde,

dann möchte ich meine auch einmal hier einstellen:

Regenbogenforelle (gefangen mit Power Bait in Much)
Länge: 69,8 cm
Gewicht: 3,45 Kg
Gefangen: 28.05.09

Ich hatte noch weitere 8 Refos, die habe ich aber direkt zu meinem Nachbarn in die Tiefkühltruhe gebracht, leider ohne vorher zu messen.
Naja, man wird älter und vergesslicher 

Gruß
markie

PS: Falls die Länge und das Datum der Tageszeitung auf dem Bild nicht richtig erkennbar ist, kann ich es im Zweifel in Originalgröße hochladen.


----------



## lumpi655321 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Hallo Gemeinde,


dann möchte ich meine auch einmal hier einstellen:

Regenbogenforelle (gefangen mit Pose und Wurm am Vereinsteich in Emmerthal)

Länge 58 cm
Gewicht 2158 gr.
Gefangen 31.05.09

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=107233&stc=1&d=1243760979

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=107234&stc=1&d=1243760979


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=107235&stc=1&d=1243761443


----------



## robert.z (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Hallo liebe anglfreunde,

war gestern bei uns in Peine am Forellensee angeln und habe zwei schöne Forellen gefangen

die obere war 58cm groß und wog 2,8kg ( lachsforellen)
gefangen auf grund mit made 2m auftreibend

die unter war 50cm groß und wog 1,5kg
gefangen mit schwimmenden Spiro 1m von oben auf made und künstliche bienenmade

Gruß 
Robert


----------



## jtomit (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Hallo an alle,

hier mein Erfolg von Herrhausen.

ca. 4,5 kg 68cm. Gefangen am 31.05.2009 gegen 23 Uhr auf Grund.


Gruß Tomi


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: AAA, Die große ZEBCO Aktion “Let’s go fishing” MAI: Forellen!!*

Da sind ja wieder viele tolle Fische gemeldet worden!
Petri Heil an alle Fänger!!!!

Die ausgeloste Länge sind 78,3cm.

Der Gewinner ist damit philphilphil mit seinem Fisch von 75 cm (Posting 27).

Du bekommst in den nächsten Tagen ne PN von mir wegen der Adresse! Glückwunsch dazu und an allen anderen:
Diesen Monat gehts mit Brassen weiter:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=156641


----------

